# Flasking Service



## jtrmd (Apr 27, 2011)

I know Meyers Conservatory does species.Who does everyone else use for other crosses?I would love to attempt it myself.If I only had the room,or materials to set up the sterile environment needed.


----------



## Darin (Apr 28, 2011)

Ken and Dawn at Rockbridge Laboratories in Ohio are great. Not sure if they are taking new pods right now as last I heard they were pretty backed up.


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 28, 2011)

I still have a good 6 months or so before they are finally mature.Just getting a head start.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 28, 2011)

Good thread! I'm in the same situation but my first couple of pods could be ready in a couple of months.
Meyer's does hybrids as well as species, it's just gonna cost you a bit more.
Normally I'm the type of shopper that doesn't go for the most expensive but not the cheapest either, an in-betweener! 
When it comes to flasking , is one better off going with the higher? or are the good flasking services at that in-between stage?
Ruben In Orchids (FL.) is the lowest I've found, curious, anyone used them or heard anything about them?


----------



## lienluu (Apr 28, 2011)

Sean Abbott of Natural Links does great flasking work

http://naturallinkmoldlab.com/


----------



## Candace (Apr 28, 2011)

lienluu said:


> Sean Abbott of Natural Links does great flasking work
> 
> http://naturallinkmoldlab.com/



He does my flasking too.


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 12, 2011)

Ron (Gardens of Post Hill) does orchid flasking also..

http://www.gardensatposthill.com/website/Flasking Service.htm


----------



## John Boy (Jun 12, 2011)

I would offer up myself, though I'm not as grade or big as any of the other folks. In a nutshell: I'm just a mad Hobbit, fascinated by all things growing. I do tropical species, and I specialise in Paphiopedilum as well. My set-up is ever changing, and I'm trying for perfectionism, which normally skews up practical issues. One more thing is: I'm based in Europe, so international interaction is tricky. But if anyone wants to discuss further: drop me a line. I'm always here to help or at least point you in the right direction, if I can't help myself that is. 

Here's a link to one of my posts on a German site, which (picture-wise) will give you an idea about how I do thinks. I find it important too, to be there for youngsters, and their questions, so I keep the whole thing very informal, I show how things are handled, and I try putting people off, who think sowing is a minor issue,...done in-between lunch and reading the Times....

http://www.orchideenkultur.net/index.php?topic=8588.0


----------



## Marc (Jun 13, 2011)

John Boy said:


> I would offer up myself, though I'm not as grade or big as any of the other folks. In a nutshell: I'm just a mad Hobbit, fascinated by all things growing. I do tropical species, and I specialise in Paphiopedilum as well. My set-up is ever changing, and I'm trying for perfectionism, which normally skews up practical issues. One more thing is: I'm based in Europe, so international interaction is tricky. But if anyone wants to discuss further: drop me a line. I'm always here to help or at least point you in the right direction, if I can't help myself that is.
> 
> Here's a link to one of my posts on a German site, which (picture-wise) will give you an idea about how I do thinks. I find it important too, to be there for youngsters, and their questions, so I keep the whole thing very informal, I show how things are handled, and I try putting people off, who think sowing is a minor issue,...done in-between lunch and reading the Times....
> 
> http://www.orchideenkultur.net/index.php?topic=8588.0



When I click the link I get the following message:

Nur registrierte Mitglieder haben Zugriff auf diesen Bereich.


So it seems that we need to register there to view your information. Any idea if you can make that post of you on orchideenkultur.net available here on ST.

I wouldn't even mind if you would just put it up in German.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2011)

Marc said:


> When I click the link I get the following message:
> 
> *Nur registrierte Mitglieder haben Zugriff auf diesen Bereich.*So it seems that we need to register there to view your information. Any idea if you can make that post of you on orchideenkultur.net available here on ST.
> 
> I wouldn't even mind if you would just put it up in German.



they want you to become a member of that forum !!! I had the same problem!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Jun 13, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> they want you to become a member of that forum !!! I had the same problem!!! Jean



Yeah I know, but I would prefer not to. So many sites which I've registered to, so I try to keep it small these days.


----------

